# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Iranian Test E, real or fake?

## Equipose

A friend of mine was in Irak a few weeks ago, asked him to get me some Test E. He brought me these from Aburhaian. He has been using them himself and tells me it works. But I've been searching a lot online, and been finding a lot of threads about many fake amps from Iran being shipped out. Could someone please verify if these are real or fake?

----------


## Times Roman

they are real.

a rule of thumb? anything in an amp is usually g2g at the time it was made. no guarantees if handled/shipped poorly. but you should be OK.

----------


## Times Roman

But I'm also going to advise you, since you are 21, to actually hold off using these amps until your mid twenties when your hormonal system is finished developing.

BTW.... welcome to the board!
---Roman

----------


## DanB

> they are real.
> 
> a rule of thumb? anything in an amp is usually g2g at the time it was made. no guarantees if handled/shipped poorly. but you should be OK.


there is an abundance of fake iranian amps around at the moment same with alpha pharma, some sources even selling them and claim not to know they fake they are that good

OP the colour looks slightly lighter then mine but it may be the light and the printing is slightly different but this may be down to batch, if your friend reckons they g2g then they prob are, only one way to find out for sure.......

----------


## baseline_9

As TR is saying... If people are going to counterfeit and put gear in amps they may as well put real gear in there for the overall cost.

----------


## Times Roman

> *there is an abundance of fake iranian amps around at the moment same with alpha pharma*, some sources even selling them and claim not to know they fake they are that good
> 
> OP the colour looks slightly lighter then mine but it may be the light and the printing is slightly different but this may be down to batch, if your friend reckons they g2g then they prob are, only one way to find out for sure.......


Really? this is the first i've heard of this. if a lab were to go to all the trouble and expense of acquiring equipment to create a glass amp, then why not finish the process and make legit? test is relatively inexpensive, so the profit motive is low. 

when manufacturing, the cost per amp with and without test in the oil, the difference is not that much. unless there is another motive besides profit?

----------


## Equipose

Times Roman : Thanks man, and yeah, I figured I might be a little on the downside, but I haven't grown physically in almost two years.. and I've had my test checked out at doctors, and it seemed my test levels are nearing their peak pretty much. But I appreciate your concern.


DanB: Yeah, it is the lighting that makes the liquid look a little lighter.. the oil holds more yellow to it than shown in the pics. 


Thanks for your input, guys. I just don't want to put anything I'm not 100% certain of into my body. Have never cycled before, so want the first time to be an epic journey.

----------


## DanB

> Really? this is the first i've heard of this. if a lab were to go to all the trouble and expense of acquiring equipment to create a glass amp, then why not finish the process and make legit? test is relatively inexpensive, so the profit motive is low. 
> 
> when manufacturing, the cost per amp with and without test in the oil, the difference is not that much. unless there is another motive besides profit?


I dont know the exact reasons but I imagine because they are so popular that people with no interest in AAS have seen any easy way to make a few easy $$$$

An online source was selling fake Iranian amps pretty recently and they swore blind they were real, they finally admitted they were in fact burned themselves and replaced the customers affected but by then the damage is done, the UK is riddled with fake alpha pharma, some are gear they cash in on the name since they are generally the more expensive brands to use from 9/10 suppliers so if you going to fake anything then fake what you can charge top dollar for, some are god knows what, the alpha pharma fake tren for example are no more then oil, I have several friends who got burned with them this year,

I think Matt may of posted recently aswell about fake/bunk alpha pharma

It is also well documented on UKM

----------


## Times Roman

> I dont know the exact reasons but I imagine because they are so popular that people with no interest in AAS have seen any easy way to make a few easy $$$$
> 
> An online source was selling fake Iranian amps pretty recently and they swore blind they were real, they finally admitted they were in fact burned themselves and replaced the customers affected but by then the damage is done, the UK is riddled with fake alpha pharma, some are gear they cash in on the name since they are generally the more expensive brands to use from 9/10 suppliers so if you going to fake anything then fake what you can charge top dollar for, some are god knows what, the alpha pharma fake tren for example are no more then oil, I have several friends who got burned with them this year,
> 
> I think Matt may of posted recently aswell about fake/bunk alpha pharma
> 
> It is also well documented on UKM


no shiit?

if it were me, and i were to go to all the trouble of making bogus amps, I'd go with something expensive like Tren, or better yet, deca , since deca is commonly available in amps.

so now i need to shiit can my "rule of thumb" theory with amps. great!

----------


## calstate23

> A friend of mine was in Irak a few weeks ago, asked him to get me some Test E. He brought me these from Aburhaian. He has been using them himself and tells me it works. But I've been searching a lot online, and been finding a lot of threads about many fake amps from Iran being shipped out. Could someone please verify if these are real or fake?


If the printing on the bottle is really on there good meaning you can scratch it really hard and it doesn't come off, All the oil in the amps are equal and there is a lot # it is usually most often then not real...Look pretty legit. Although like someone else stated, you can be 95% sure but only one way to really know.....

----------


## DanB

> no shiit?
> 
> if it were me, and i were to go to all the trouble of making bogus amps, I'd go with something expensive like Tren , or better yet, deca , since deca is commonly available in amps.
> 
> so now i need to shiit can my "rule of thumb" theory with amps. great!


Lol sorry for ruining your rule of thumb ha, ah in fairness your right with your rule of thumb, majority of time its correct, just since it is the Iranian amps it the only amp I would be weary of, well alpha pharm aswell but I wouldnt personally use them because of their extortionate prices and your right about the doing it for something expensive, at least they (alpha pharm fakes) have the right idea with those ones, it seems alot of the fakes are tren hex which is one of the most expensive out there.........

It dosnt make alot of sense to me either, but as far as I know, alot of them are produced in Pakistan and they fake just about everything these days, its about all the country does, fakes and generic meds lol

I think it goes through phases aswell, sometimes i would hear about alot in short space of time, then nothing for a couple months

----------


## Equipose

so are they GTG?

----------


## johnnylucifer

> Really? this is the first i've heard of this. if a lab were to go to all the trouble and expense of acquiring equipment to create a glass amp, then why not finish the process and make legit? test is relatively inexpensive, so the profit motive is low. 
> 
> when manufacturing, the cost per amp with and without test in the oil, the difference is not that much. unless there is another motive besides profit?


Oh man guys don't ever assume this. I work for a pharmaceutical company. I have access to loads of unsealed/unused amps. If I wanted to, I could give you loads of unsealed amps. I could also manufacture amps filled with saline in my garage if I really wanted to. I value my job, so I would never do that, but getting unused amps, is easy. Filling and sealing unused amps is also easy if one were to apply themselves.

Also, since you use an open flame to seal an amp, this is almost a built-in sterilization process...not a good one, but our studies have shown that sealing the amp acts as a sterilizer. Not perfectly, but it absolutely does reduce the growth potential.

There are ways to test for potency of a drug product. USP would be a good source for the exact method if you have access. Gas Chromatography/Mass Spectrometry is used at our company. I suspect that having equipment that could do this in your kitchen might be pricey. But if you had one and Potency came up "0" then you'd know it was BS product.

Some verbiage for you to google on at least...

----------


## Sheven

> Oh man guys don't ever assume this. I work for a pharmaceutical company. I have access to loads of unsealed/unused amps. If I wanted to, I could give you loads of unsealed amps. I could also manufacture amps filled with saline in my garage if I really wanted to. I value my job, so I would never do that, but getting unused amps, is easy. Filling and sealing unused amps is also easy if one were to apply themselves.
> 
> *Also, since you use an open flame to seal an amp, this is almost a built-in sterilization process...not a good one, but our studies have shown that sealing the amp acts as a sterilizer. Not perfectly, but it absolutely does reduce the growth potential.*
> 
> There are ways to test for potency of a drug product. USP would be a good source for the exact method if you have access. Gas Chromatography/Mass Spectrometry is used at our company. I suspect that having equipment that could do this in your kitchen might be pricey. But if you had one and Potency came up "0" then you'd know it was BS product.
> 
> Some verbiage for you to google on at least...


i also work in a pharma factory. we never heard anything regarding the flame acting as a imperfect sterilizer and actually i can't understand how would that be? i can only think that the air in the headspace can be sterilized by that way because of the flames ability to flash out the air and introduce heated air but neither that seems workable. could you extend the explanation?

----------


## Sheven

> Really? this is the first i've heard of this. if a lab were to go to all the trouble and expense of acquiring equipment to create a glass amp, then why not finish the process and make legit? test is relatively inexpensive, so the profit motive is low. 
> 
> *when manufacturing, the cost per amp with and without test in the oil, the difference is not that much. unless there is another motive besides profit?*


in fact for a UGL, that is getting the shit quality raw material from some b2b websites, has primitive filtering solutions and media, the money difference between product with or without active ingredient isn't big. 

in case of a proper manufacturing, the raw material and the preparations/filtering and media cost is not something negligible in fact it accounts for at least 70% of the total cost (this in the case of cheap formulations). the rest is procedures and only <5% is the ampoule cost and the actual filling and sealing of the machine (including the amortization of the machinery). don't forget also that the availability and quality of the raw material is something crucial for a proper manufacturer, a thing that the counterfeiters couldn't care less and why would they engage is complex smuggling procedures and sourcing the proper API when they can make similar money with bunk products? bro, the counterfeiters psychology is totally reckless and they are most of the time right in their business model because good fakes will always sell as this products will always have a market (the uneducated people, which are a huge mass).

----------


## Sheven

any reply???

----------


## johnnylucifer

> i also work in a pharma factory. we never heard anything regarding the flame acting as a imperfect sterilizer and actually i can't understand how would that be? i can only think that the air in the headspace can be sterilized by that way because of the flames ability to flash out the air and introduce heated air but neither that seems workable. could you extend the explanation?


Sure. While I was not directly involved, I can say that we have done at least one study that showed that, across a population, the flame sealing process has proven to act as a sterilizer. We demonstrated that the flame sealing process reduced microbial growth in media runs. I'll have to dig deeper to see what the control samples were though. Not sure how we would seal without a flame...I'll have to find time to dig up and revisit that study. There was a sensitive issue happening at the time and we did this during shutdown to try and support some sort of conclusion we were trying to make. The powers that be were not willing to buy in on the logic and apply it to the situation we were going through...for good reason really. FDA would have smacked us. But nonetheless, we demonstrated that flame seal killed bugs...in that one study anyway.

----------


## Sheven

I can believe you did the study but i cannot understand how can a ampoule sealing flame act as a sterilizer. Maybe as a very limited bacteria reducer in the head space air of the ampoule, that is possible but nothing to do with the solution.

----------


## Times Roman

> in fact for a UGL, that is getting the shit quality raw material from some b2b websites, has primitive filtering solutions and media, the money difference between product with or without active ingredient isn't big. 
> 
> in case of a proper manufacturing, the raw material and the preparations/filtering and media cost is not something negligible in fact it accounts for at least 70% of the total cost (this in the case of cheap formulations). the rest is procedures and only <5% is the ampoule cost and the actual filling and sealing of the machine (including the amortization of the machinery). don't forget also that the availability and quality of the raw material is something crucial for a proper manufacturer, a thing that the counterfeiters couldn't care less and why would they engage is complex smuggling procedures and sourcing the proper API when they can make similar money with bunk products? bro, the counterfeiters psychology is totally reckless and they are most of the time right in their business model because good fakes will always sell as this products will always have a market (the uneducated people, which are a huge mass).





> any reply???




well, I'll trust what you are saying as you seem knowledgable in this area. I was thinking that the raw material cost for test e was really not that much, but you say it is 70% the overall cost of the amp.

learn something new every day.

thx!

----------


## abbey sha

I am using 500mg a week i used d-bol for kick start i gained 5kg from the d-bol.I am currently on my sixth week i stopped taking d-bol about two weeks ago i gain 2kg in a week.

----------

